# mosquito lake is on FIRE!!



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i didnt plan on fishing today, but man im glad i did.... after seeing those fish in the nets and some good reports, i packed up the gear and hit my favorite spot.. nope i wont give you that (just see the hints), but i will tell you the mosquito lake causeway is on fire. i bought 4 dozen minnys and if you know the bait shops around here, i probably got 60-70 minnys and i used them all. i know for a fact i caught 45-50 fish today between 5pm till 720. then i ran out of minnys. i wasnt able to keep both rods in the water it was one of my best days in a long time from shore and, AND i even had my video camera. i also saw something that made me smile... in the parking lot south of Lindas bait shop (causeway bait and tackle) there was a HUGE pile of breakwall rubble.. progress my friends, progress. i forgot that mosquito now has a size limit of 9" when i left home today and i forgot a tape measure... i released a lot of nice crappie before i choose to keep them. i didnt have any way to measure them, but then my ******* brain kicked in. a dollar bill is 6.14" long so i just used a dollar and a half, made a scratch on a rock with a rock and felt pretty good id be legal keeping any 9inch crappie. it was another great day on my mosquito lake!! i saw several walleye rolling and the airforce actually gave me a fly by to cap off my day plus, yep i made a video 
http://youtu.be/vvjHw8rfaa0


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

love the videos. subscribed and been watching them all


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice fish EZBITE! ......Yep you gotta love it when an unplanned trip turns into a real good one! Mosquito has been real good to me this past week and it wasn't too shabby the couple weeks before that. I went up everyday except Thursday last week and did very well with the crappies and eyes. Looking for the after dark crappie bite to heat up soon!
......I also wanted to mention that I enjoy watching your videos too! Keep it up and good luck on the water this year!


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

haha kissing perch. I enjoyed the video for sure.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> love the videos. subscribed and been watching them all


SWEET,,, i do my best to corupt ..... hahahaha


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well done there tom man you keep that up and the sports channel will be looking you up,can't wait to get me some of them crappies skitter has some fine one that;s for sure enjoy the fresh fish and thanks for the great video your friend markfish


----------



## G-man (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for posting the vids - really enjoyed watching the dnr do their thing - good stuff.............


----------



## daydreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice video, very enjoyable Thanks


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Really, really enjoyed your video. Damn, are you good for business!!!! I just had to laugh though thinking that you are probably going to loose you fishing spot, because everybody and there brother are going to be looking for the 9 inch mark craved in that rock. lol Linda


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

> i didnt have any way to measure them, but then my ******* brain kicked in. a dollar bill is 6.14" long so i just used a dollar and a half, made a scratch on a rock with a rock and felt pretty good id be legal keeping any 9inch crappie.


LOL! I can see it now, as an ODNR officer approaches EZ and says, "_how big are those crappie?" _ ... 

And EZ replies with _"A buck and a half..."_ 

Great videos, really enjoyed watching them. Nice perch too!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Great video EZ :G


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

Hilarious! I know right where you are on that wall too EZ.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> Really, really enjoyed your video. Damn, are you good for business!!!! I just had to laugh though thinking that you are probably going to loose you fishing spot, because everybody and there brother are going to be looking for the 9 inch mark craved in that rock. lol Linda


HA.. they can have it, ive got plenty more


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

copperdon said:


> LOL! I can see it now, as an ODNR officer approaches EZ and says, "_how big are those crappie?" _ ...
> 
> And EZ replies with _"A buck and a half..."_
> 
> Great videos, really enjoyed watching them. Nice perch too!


i think thats gonna be my new catch phrase

Buck and a half...


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

alright EZ you twisted my arm and forced me to use a couple hours of vacation, see ya soon linda LOL


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL!

I did the same dollar bill and half this weekend and when the DNR asked me if I measured them I told him yea by using the same method since I didn't have a tape measure and he never hassled me.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

I got my buck and a half ruler ready for tomorrow! Thaks EZ!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice vid.,Tom ! You serve us well! I enjoy the time you take,to show the members/youtube, audience,your fishing abilities! GOOD STUFF! Keep it up, (by the way,the perch,have been AWESOME,at Milton! on blades,no live bait needed,you might want to try the blades at Mos. find 10'-15' on the drops-offs,and pump them up!)----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Very cool man!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've not had the pleasure of seeing your videos before, but they are really entertaining. You could really do a show and it would be better than much of the stuff available now. Of course, you've probably heard that before, but I got a kick out of it.

Thanks for posting, it ez.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Is it worth the 1.5 hour drive one-way to go there this evening? I'll only have from 4pm until dark to fish. I know...you can't catch them sitting at home. Anybody else going to be there this evening?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Lil' Rob said:


> Is it worth the 1.5 hour drive one-way to go there this evening? I'll only have from 4pm until dark to fish. I know...you can't catch them sitting at home. Anybody else going to be there this evening?


Short and simple yes

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ROtterson (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi ez, i've read your threads several yrs. And theye're great. Have fished most ne oh, for 40 yrs., erie 30yrs. Hope to contribute as i learn how to download pics. Way 2 many pike......i keep them as i know how to fillet them.i would like to make a video on how to fillet them. Would u be interested in helping? We could provide some good eats and reduce their population, improving the fishing fun for everyone. Rich


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks ezbite another great video"


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

hey tom did you by chance lose one of your bait rigs that day because the very next morning in that spot my brother seen a bobber moving a snageed it and had a 11 in perch on it looked just like your bobber in video and same set up too


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The fish are biting&#8230;. but you left your ruler at home, Oh! No! Is that Crappie 8 7/8 inches or 9?









Don&#8217;t get down in the dumps.

You can be the first guy on the block to own your very own EZbite Crappie Gauge.









This state-of-the-art measuring device is the same one you&#8217;ve seen used on America&#8217;s favorite wildlife show, &#8220;Outdoors with EZ&#8221;.









Made of the finest paper, imported from within about 5 miles of Mosquito Lake, the quality of the &#8220;EZbite Crappie Gauge&#8221; surpasses even that of Ohio state fishing licences.









They make great gifts for the whole family. Get one for the car, your pencil case, purse, lunch pail, and of course your wallet.









Now available, while supplies last, for just one easy payment of &#8220;a buck&#8217;n&#8217;a half&#8221; plus 16.97 shipping and handling.

Take advantage of this limited time offer today.


................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

But wait! There&#8217;s more&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

If you order in the next 30 minutes you will receive, not one, but two genuine &#8220;EZbite Crappie Gauges&#8221;. That&#8217;s right folks! You get two of the most finely crafted instruments ever made. These are the genuine article used by millions of people around the world. Just pay the additional shipping and handling.

Hurry while supplies last!









This just in&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Due to the overwhelming demand of this wildly popular product, Rauncho, the makers of the &#8220;EZbite Crappie Gauge&#8221; would like to offer the next 50 callers who order, two of these technical marvels personally signed by the &#8220;bitester&#8221; himself.
Yes you heard it right. That&#8217;s two &#8220;EZbite Crappie Gauges&#8221; numbered and signed with an authentic, reasonable facsimile of the signature of the legend himself.

All this for just a "buck fitty", plus S&H. Operators are ready to take your calls, NOW!

The EZbite Crappie Gauge

.........................................................................................................................................................--Tim.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I think we will sell them at the Sportshop. Ez, Your gonna be a rich man. lol Linda


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello,

I ordered my EZbite Crappie Gauge and I am very pleased with it! Just look at my results from last night on the causeway!

Thanks EZ!


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Are the boat ramps usable yet at the southern end of the lake?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thinking about heading there after work, probably wont get there till 7 though. Anything going on after dark yet? Don't want to drive an hour and only get an hour tops of good fishing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm glad to be able to help everyone out, I hope you All catch a bunch and Tim I like it. Think I'm going to have to call those people on tv asking "do you have an idea or invention?"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The Water Stalker said:


> Are the boat ramps usable yet at the southern end of the lake?


The ones In the state park off 305 are fine.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Nice Video!!! Enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG!!!
THAT WAS LMAOFUNNY! :Banane14::woot:

WAYTOGO EZ! Hope ya MAKE A BILLION on that patent!

BTW,,, Another Skeeter Report,,, 
Friends of mine were up the North End in a boat, drifting bobbers & fat-heads. They ended up with 53 AFTER sorting through OVER 70!!! Best day ever for them. They never marked a stump, tree, rock or branch,,, the specs were just there,,, in a 50' circle!??? 2 other boats showed up and seen the 'marker',,, they made a cupla cast and just left,,, nice, sportsman-like, but BIG MISTAKE. 

Some guys have ALL the luck.


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

Went to Berlin last night to try for crappies since everyone's talking. Got 3 dozen minnies at Tall Tales and went to the causeway with a EZbite crappie gauge in my wallet. Caught a little one buck fish and then at sunset had a solid hit, set the hook and thought thats no crappie. After a nice fight on the ultra-lite ,I land a nice walleye. Now what do i do as Berlin has a 15" limit?. I dig out my wallet and use my new expandable EZbite walleye gauge, i figure 2.50 ought to keep me safe. Turns out i had room to spare and it was actually a 3 buck fish. Thanks EZbite!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ohio Gas said:


> Went to Berlin last night to try for crappies since everyone's talking. Got 3 dozen minnies at Tall Tales and went to the causeway with a EZbite crappie gauge in my wallet. Caught a little one buck fish and then at sunset had a solid hit, set the hook and thought thats no crappie. After a nice fight on the ultra-lite ,I land a nice walleye. Now what do i do as Berlin has a 15" limit?. I dig out my wallet and use my new expandable EZbite walleye gauge, i figure 2.50 ought to keep me safe. Turns out i had room to spare and it was actually a 3 buck fish. Thanks EZbite!


hahahaa, I LOVE IT!!

here's the finished product


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

EZBite has a reputation for being ingenuitous!
And a great cook.


----------



## ItzAllXero (Feb 24, 2011)

On that video you used two hooks on one line how is that done?


----------



## crappieslayer77 (Feb 20, 2012)

New to mosquito was wondering if ya had some advice on some good crappie spots anything u could tell me would be much appreciated


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ItzAllXero said:


> On that video you used two hooks on one line how is that done?


its really easy, i tie a #6 or #8 hook with a palomar knot about 5' up my line. i always try to have the hook horizonal with the surface of the water and the point on top, pointing back at the line, with the palomar know this is possable. then i tie another about 1' and a 1/2 to 2' below that and then tie a double overhand knot about another 1' and a 1/2 to 2' below that where i attach 2 split shot just above the knot. the knot keeps the sinkers from coming off during the cast.


if you notice early in the video, i like to start one rod off with 3 hooks. one hook 4" below the bobber, another hook 2' below that and another 2' below that. sometimes that very top hook will catch most of the fish and sometimes the bottom will catch most of them. once i find the hook im catching the most on i adjust both poles to that depth.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

crappieslayer77 said:


> New to mosquito was wondering if ya had some advice on some good crappie spots anything u could tell me would be much appreciated


from shore? the causeway of course. bays, breakwall or boatdocks in the state park off rt 305. but once people start putting their boats at the docks they become off limits. spillway is good at times and so is the dam area. ive also done really well at walnut run. you just gotta go and if nothing happens in 45min or so, pack up and move somewhere else.


----------



## ItzAllXero (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you very much, just found another video right after I posted that showed what you said, also someone told me you can only have two hooks on one line is this true?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ItzAllXero said:


> Thank you very much, just found another video right after I posted that showed what you said, also someone told me you can only have two hooks on one line is this true?


 it matters where and what time of the year youre fishing as to what kind and how many hooks you can use. but thats usually in the spillways below dams or rivers on lake erie. in mosquito, 3 hooks are fine, but not really needed once you find where the fish are, youll just be rebaiting 3 hooks instead of 2 thruout the day.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

ItzAllXero said:


> Thank you very much, just found another video right after I posted that showed what you said, also someone told me you can only have two hooks on one line is this true?



You are allowed 3 hooks per line. If you have questions about rules and regs, best thing to do is read the fishing regulations on the ODNR website yourself. Although people have good intentions when telling you their opinions of the laws, they are not always right. EZ....you were right on the money! You can't go wrong if you look at the laws yourself. Plus it will keep you out of trouble. http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing.aspx


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ezbite said:


> its really easy, i tie a #6 or #8 hook with a palomar knot about 5' up my line. i always try to have the hook horizonal with the surface of the water and the point on top, pointing back at the line, with the palomar know this is possable. then i tie another about 1' and a 1/2 to 2' below that and then tie a double overhand knot about another 1' and a 1/2 to 2' below that where i attach 2 split shot just above the knot. the knot keeps the sinkers from coming off during the cast.
> 
> 
> if you notice early in the video, i like to start one rod off with 3 hooks. one hook 4" below the bobber, another hook 2' below that and another 2' below that. sometimes that very top hook will catch most of the fish and sometimes the bottom will catch most of them. once i find the hook im catching the most on i adjust both poles to that depth.


Thats good info but what are the conversions for 1 1/2' and 2' to a measurement from EZ crappie measuring device?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Thats good info but what are the conversions for 1 1/2' and 2' to a measurement from EZ crappie measuring device?


What's this math thing you speak of


----------



## ItzAllXero (Feb 24, 2011)

So roughly three to four dollars on your scale right lol?


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice bunch of slabs EZ, way to go. Will try and get up there this weekend myself. Thanks for the report and the pics.

Longspur


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice job ez! good stuff! I have been fishing for every day for over a week, some at the causeway, fished on the boat today, kept around nine crappie, nothing else except for sine bass, and throwback, no eyes  I dont think the causeway has turned on completely yet personally! so hopefully the future holds good things to come!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Steelhead Fever said:


> nice job ez! good stuff! I have been fishing for every day for over a week, some at the causeway, fished on the boat today, kept around nine crappie, nothing else except for sine bass, and throwback, no eyes  I dont think the causeway has turned on completely yet personally! so hopefully the future holds good things to come!


im still on the skunk side of the skeeter walleye, but tuesday that might all change


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish and nice vid Tom!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ezbite said:


> im still on the skunk side of the skeeter walleye, but tuesday that might all change


why so? staying out late and casting? 
also, do you like to target them pre, spawn, or post?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I too really want to get into some eyes at skeeter soon. Are they spawning now?? I fished a PA tailwater yesterday which is usually great for eyes and I only got one. It hasn't really turned on yet. I did well with crappie at mosq a few days ago so at least they're biting. Might try today..


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I fished Skeeter Sat. evening from shore (2 spots) and nothing was hitting. I only saw 2 crappies caught at the causeway (and it was pretty crowded) My first spot I caught 2 bass, 1 catfish and a gill.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

fishinnick said:


> I too really want to get into some eyes at skeeter soon. Are they spawning now?? I fished a PA tailwater yesterday which is usually great for eyes and I only got one. It hasn't really turned on yet. I did well with crappie at mosq a few days ago so at least they're biting. Might try today..


Walleye are post spawn already at skeeter. This week ahead looks like a good one for fishing them! Good luck


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

How do you think this cold front will affect the bite out there this week?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

pymybob said:


> How do you think this cold front will affect the bite out there this week?


im hoping it doesnt mess with the day bite, if it does, maybe the night will turn on.either way, ill let you know.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice video Tom...you are a video making machine. Maybe well have to get together for some turkey action here soon.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snook said:


> Nice video Tom...you are a video making machine. Maybe well have to get together for some turkey action here soon.


count me in, ill even take a day off if i need to.


----------



## bern (Oct 19, 2010)

I took the day off tomorrow and thinking about going to skeeter during the day for some eyes or crappie. I am a kayak fisherman and have not tried this lake with it yet. Can anyone offer any advice about the day bite and a kayak on the lake? Thanks much.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bern said:


> I took the day off tomorrow and thinking about going to skeeter during the day for some eyes or crappie. I am a kayak fisherman and have not tried this lake with it yet. Can anyone offer any advice about the day bite and a kayak on the lake? Thanks much.


I'd be putting in at causeway bait shop on east side and working my way up the northeast shore to the buoy line. Work the points and brush.


----------



## bern (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks much - i did see your videos and really enjoyed them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Fished the causeway for a little this afternoon. My bro and I caught 1 largemouth, a nice warmouth, a bluegill, and a 25in pike. Only saw 2 crappie caught the whole time we were there. The day bite definitely slowed down.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Video! Thanks!


----------



## gusamatic (May 28, 2004)

Sir, the limit is 30 fish over 9 inches now. People need to know. I went on Sat. and caught 2 at 9 1/2, 3 from 10 to 11, and 25 over 11 to 12 1/2 all measured on board. Threw back about 5 or 6. Caught 2 19 inch walleye, 5 yellow perch and 2 bass. Left after my 30th crappie.
Glad it's a big lake. Use of GPS and finding spots away from traffic and huge.


----------



## danglinangler (Mar 16, 2012)

Went Good Friday morning and picked up 6 nice crappies. 3- 12 inch 2-10 1-9 also 2 small bass I threw back. Went Easter morning and picked up 6 nice crappies again, wife got a Fish-O, and a 19" wally. Good eatin'. Water temp on surface 49-51. Things just starting up. This could be a good year.:T:T:T


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

Definatley gonna be the year. We were out last Saturday afternoon and got 15 nice crappies, a few 12 inchers and lost a couple beauties.


----------



## dennyk (Apr 10, 2012)

This is better than watching the TV shows.


----------

